# Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

						Die Bayrische Landesmedienanstalt hat dem polarisierenden Streamer Rainer "Drachenlord" Winkler das Livestreaming untersagt. Als Begründung legt die Behörde vor, dass Winkler eine Rundfunklizenz benötige, weil er mit seinen Streams zur Meinungsbildung beitrage.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*


----------



## BoMbY (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.

Außer wenn wir Dich nicht mögen ...


----------



## Cobar (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Was für ein Schwachsinn und eine noch dümmere Begründung...
"weil er zur Meinungsbildung beitrage" 
Das kann man über so ziemlich alles sagen...
Wenn ich mich auf den Marktplatz stelle und verkünde, dass das fliegende Spaghettimonster jetzt über Deutschland herrschen wird, dann hat auch jeder plötzlich eine Meinung dazu...
Auch ein Post in diesem Forum oder ene Beitrag auf der Seite fordert andere dazu auf, dass sie sich eine Meinung bilden.
So eine selten dämliche Begründung mal wieder, aber Hauptsache man kann damit wieder Geld machen.


----------



## Roli (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

MEDDL LOIDE

so unsymphatisch der Herr Winkler auch ist, sein Ban beruht nicht auf den neuen Lizenz-Gesetzen, sondern auf einem politischen Wunsch.
Hochrangige Landespolitiker waren vor Ort und haben der Dorfbevölkerung versprochen, dass bald wieder Ruhe einkehrt.

Auf diesem Wege soll das nun wohl umgesetzt werden - ich nenne das selektive Anwendung von Gesetzen und damit Missbrauch.

Um Herrn W. muss man sich im übrigen keine Sorgen machen, es sind bereits einige "Brojegde" in der Pipeline, unter anderem auch ein P*rnhub-Auftritt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Meddl! 

Die BLM ist eben ein LvL 1510 Haider, das weiß doch jeder, besonders das kugelrunde Pornhubrenderwunder vom schaurigen Berge!

Grüße gehen an der Stelle raus an die Ehrenhaider von der BLM. 



> Besonders seine Hater sind sehr enthusiastisch und haben sich  insbesondere auf sein Aussehen, sein Gewicht und seine Meinungen  eingeschossen.



Man merkt der Newsautor hat von dem Thema nicht so besonders viel Plan, sonst würde er das nicht so schreiben.


----------



## empy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

*hust*Willkür*hust*

Die sollten mal in diesem Jahrtausend ankommen. Man kann doch nicht alles an den Gesetzen vorbeilaufen lassen, weil man die nicht an die laufende Realität angepasst bekommt und dann nach Bedarf zuschlagen. Das lässt ganz tief blicken und es gab schon schönere Abgründe.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Meddl Loide!

Hass ist keine Emotion und die Haut ist kein Organ.

Bin ja hin und hergerissen, wie ich diese Entscheidung seitens der BLM finde.
Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass dieser stinkfaule, vollkommen talentfreie Oger dadurch vielleicht mal etwas mehr Anreiz dazu bekommt, endlich mal seinen faulen Hintern von der Couch zu wuchten und mal einer geregelten Tätigkeit nachzugehen;

andererseits ist die Argumentation der BLM natürlich totaler Quatsch. Was ist denn bitte an seinen Streams "journalistisch-redaktionelle Tätigkeit" oder "trägt zur öffentlichen Meinungsbildung bei" ? Das ist doch entweder eine a) völlig unzeitgemäße Gesetzgebung, die hier zugrunde liegt, oder b) eine völlig unzutreffende Fehlinterpretation derselben seitens der BLM.




Roli schrieb:


> MEDDL LOIDE
> so unsymphatisch der Herr Winkler auch ist, sein Ban beruht nicht auf den neuen Lizenz-Gesetzen, sondern auf einem politischen Wunsch. Hochrangige Landespolitiker waren vor Ort und haben der Dorfbevölkerung versprochen, dass bald wieder Ruhe einkehrt.
> Auf diesem Wege soll das nun wohl umgesetzt werden - ich nenne das selektive Anwendung von Gesetzen und damit Missbrauch.



Halte ich für ein Gerücht und glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe... hast Du da zuverlässige Quellen?



> Um Herrn W. muss man sich im übrigen keine Sorgen machen, es sind bereits einige "Brojegde" in der Pipeline, unter anderem auch ein P*rnhub-Auftritt.



Also ich würde mir eher Sorgen um ihn machen, wenn sein Leben auf Dauer so weitergeht... aber ich schätze mal, er wird so oder so einen Weg finden, auch weiterhin Mitleids-Almosen in Form von Barren etc. einzusacken, damit er weiter nicht arbeiten braucht.
Mit seinen Lets plays und PH wird das allerdings kaum zu machen sein, die Streams waren auf jeden Fall seine Haupteinnahmequelle.

Verstehe eh nicht, wieso man bei younow nicht längst reagiert hat und dem Anbieter die Möglichkeit gibt, den Stream dann eben auf maximal 500 Zuschauer zu begrenzen. Sollte technisch ja leicht umsetzbar sein...


----------



## DerSnake (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Hmmm? Ist die News nicht alt weil er Streamt doch schon lange wieder,


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Gabbyjay schrieb:


> Einerseits finde ich es gut, dass dieser stinkfaule, vollkommen talentfreie Oger dadurch vielleicht mal etwas mehr Anreiz dazu bekommt, endlich mal seinen faulen Hintern von der Couch zu wuchten und mal einer geregelten Tätigkeit nachzugehen.



Es ist zimlich naiv zu glauben das Rainerle einer Arbeit nachgehen könnte, wenn man ihm nur alles unter dem Hintern wegzieht.
Der Mann wiegt deutlich über 200 kg, ist also massiv adipös, fängt schon nach 10 Meter laufen an wie eine 120 Jahre alte Dampflock zu schnaufen und massiv rot anzulaufen und hat zudem auch noch einen so massiv ruinierten Ruf das jeder mit einem bisschen Resthirn ihm garantiert keine Arbeit geben wird, schon alleine aus der Befürchtung herraus das er damit dann auch seine Kuchenkinderhaiderschaft an der Backe hätte.

Es geht schon lange nicht mehr darum Rainer dazu zu bewegen eine geregelte Arbeit aufzunehmen und für die Gesellschaft produktiv zu sein, das ist wie gesagt utopisch in der Situation in die er sich über die Jahre gebracht hat, sondern nur noch darum das er evt irgendwann mal anfängt sein Leben auf die Reihe zu bekommen und nicht an seiner eigenen Dummheit zugrunde geht.

So oder so, Rainers Aussichten sind in jedem Fall ohne Internet maximal noch ALG II + eine Arbeitsgelegenheit mit Mehraufwandsentschädigung, sicher aber kein sozialpflichtiger Job am ersten Arbeitsmarkt mehr.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

#unbesiegt


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



DerSnake schrieb:


> Hmmm? Ist die News nicht alt weil er Streamt doch schon lange wieder,



Der Rainer hatte damals, als es ihm zum ersten mal untersagt wurde, damit argumentiert, er sei ja gar nicht der "Drachenlord", sondern dieser nur eine von ihm geschaffene Kunstfigur. Und war deshalb der Meinung, er selbst als Rainer Winkler könne ja einfach weiterstreamen.

Dies hat man eben jetzt nochmal erneut untersagt und bekräftigt, dass es sich auf alle seine Angebote bezieht, egal unter welchem Namen auch immer.


----------



## thrustno1 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Was ich mich immer Frage ist, warum muss man eine Rundfunklizenz kaufen und bekommt aber kein Cent GEZ ab bzw bin auch nicht in deren Versorgungsnetz abgesichert ? entweder bin ich dann Gleichgestellt mit Öffentlichen Medien und bekommt Anteile an der Kohe  oder nicht.

das ganze Konstrukt gehört weg und ist irgendwie nicht zu Rechtfertigen.


----------



## thrustno1 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Roli schrieb:


> MEDDL LOIDE
> 
> so unsymphatisch der Herr Winkler auch ist, sein Ban beruht nicht auf den neuen Lizenz-Gesetzen, sondern auf einem politischen Wunsch.
> Hochrangige Landespolitiker waren vor Ort und haben der Dorfbevölkerung versprochen, dass bald wieder Ruhe einkehrt.
> ...



Wenn das So Wäre warum betrifft das auch andere ?


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist zimlich naiv zu glauben das Rainerle einer Arbeit nachgehen könnte, wenn man ihm nur alles unter dem Hintern wegzieht.
> Der Mann wiegt deutlich über 200 kg, ist also massiv adipös, fängt schon nach 10 Meter laufen an wie eine 120 Jahre alte Dampflock zu schnaufen und hat einen so massiv ruinierten Ruf das jeder mit einem bisschen Resthirn ihm garantiert keine Arbeit geben wird, schon alleine aus der Befürchtung herraus das er damit dann auch seine Kuchenkinderhaiderschaft an der Backe hätte.



Also allein seine Adipositats sowie seine körperliche Fitness lass ich nicht gelten; das Problem haben viele andere auch und müssen sich dennoch um ihren Lebensunterhalt bemühen.
Wenn man das so akzeptieren würde, dann müsse sich jeder, der keinen Bock hat zu Arbeiten, sich nur mords eine Wampe anfressen (siehe auch Rainers legendäres Einkaufsvideo!), und wäre raus aus jeder Eigenverantwortung.
Außerdem ist es ja nicht so, dass der Rainer zu diesem katastropalen Gesundheitszustand verdammt wäre. Er müsste halt erstmal an seiner Einstellung (!)arbeiten, und in Folge dessen sich gesund oder zumindest halbwegs normal ernähren und sich mehr bewegen, dann ließe sich an seinem körperlichen Zustand auch was machen.

Und eines ist sicher, das zeigen auch die vergangenen Reaktionen auf seine Fitness-Versuche sowie seine (bislang freilich natürlich nie umgesetzten) Ankündigungen, dass er sich jetzt doch nach nem Job umsehen will. Da gabs direkt massenweise Likes dafür. Die Community ist also überhaupt nicht so unverzeihlich, wie er es gerne darstellt, sondern die zeigen durchaus auch Anerkennung... nur kündigt er als "Ankündigungslord" eben immer nur an und lässt niemals Taten folgen.
Er ist eben einfach stinkfaul und auch zu dumm, solche Zusammenhänge zu begreifen.

Wenn er aber wirklich eine Einstellungs- und eine Lifestyle-Änderung durchziehen würde, das würde ihm sicherlich viel Anerkennung einbringen (und ließe sich auch auf youtube prima in Klicks und Abos umsetzen), dann würde er auch körperlich fitter sein (statt dass er in 10 Jahren an Herzinfarkt etc. verstirbt) und hätte es auch leichter in Sachen Jobsuche.

Was die Arbeitgeber angeht, geb ich Dir allerdings teilweise Recht!
Klar ist sein Ruf total im Keller und zumindest wenn er die oben genannten Änderungen an sich NICHT vornimmt, sondern weitermacht wie bisher, dann kann ich mir schon vorstellen dass das Probleme macht, wenn ein Arbeitgeber nicht ins Game reingezogen werden will. Kommt aber auf den Arbeitgeber an (evtl. auch was staatliches) und auf den Wohnort natürlich.

Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass es einem potentiellen Arbeitgeber auch Sympathien einbringt, wenn er einen Rainer, der etwas an sich geändert hat, körperlich was gemacht hat, und Motivation zeigt, eine Chance gibt... sowas ließe sich auch vermarkten. 

So oder so, es geht ja auch darum, dass er sich einfach mal bemühen (!) sollte. Dann wäre der Hate auch weniger und mehr Anerkennung da.
Die Leute sehen es halt nicht gerne, wenn jemand einfach stinkfaul ist und mit Nichtstun durchkommt; denn wenn das jeder so machen würde, dann würde unsere Gesellschaft nicht funktionieren.



> sondern nur noch darum das er evt irgendwann mal anfängt sein Leben auf die Reihe zu bekommen und nicht an seiner eigenen Dummheit zugrunde geht.



Jep. Das einerseits.
Aber andererseits ist der Preis, den er für seine Faulheit zahlt, eben ein sehr hoher: Dass er von allen Seiten aus entsprechende Reaktionen bekommt, sei es Kommentare/Dislikes etc. online oder eben seine ganzen Hater, auch vor seiner Schanze. Der Hate macht ihm ja offensichtlich auch schwer zu schaffen.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Also ich glaube die Aussage, Lokalpolitiker hätten da die Finger im Spiel was die BLM angeht, ist nicht haltbar.

Da hat man aber schon anderes versucht, siehe:
Markt Emskirchen | Allgemein |

-> Textteil und Lageplan


----------



## Khabarak (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Was ich mich immer Frage ist, warum muss man eine Rundfunklizenz kaufen und bekommt aber kein Cent GEZ ab bzw bin auch nicht in deren Versorgungsnetz abgesichert ? entweder bin ich dann Gleichgestellt mit Öffentlichen Medien und bekommt Anteile an der Kohe  oder nicht.
> 
> das ganze Konstrukt gehört weg und ist irgendwie nicht zu Rechtfertigen.



Ähm... du vermischst da zwei komplett getrennte Dinge.

1) GEZ ist für die staatlich finanzierten Rundfunkanstalten mit knapp 110 Sendern (Radio und TV).
2) Kein einziger Privatsender bekommt einen Cent aus den Gebühren. (Bei ähnlich hohen Budgets.
3) Jedes Land vergibt Sendelizenzen. Das hat mehrere Gründe und begann auch damit, dass man nicht wild auf jeder Frequenz senden darf, um anderen Sendern nicht in die Quere zu kommen. das ist international mehr oder minder identisch - egal, ob ein System von öffentlichen Sendern existiert, oder nicht.
4) Bevor das Argument "Die Streamer senden nicht per Rundfunk" kommt: Die Sendelizenzen stellen auch ein Mindestmaß an Jugendschutz sicher.

Auch wenn die Gesetzeslage nicht zum aktuellen Verhalten im Netz passt, muss man sich bis zu einer Änderung der Lage eben dran halten.
Ich bin gespannt, wann die einzelnen Landesmedienanstalten noch mehr Verbote verhängen.


----------



## Arkintosz (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Tja, das ist doof. Viele Menschen dachten bisher, dass wir eine Demokratie hätten.

Das böse Erwachen kommt, wenn man merkt, dass man die Meinung nur dann wirklich frei äußern darf, wenn man es sich leisten kann. Und selbst dann scheint die Politik das nicht immer so ganz ernst zu nehmen 

Immerhin hatten ja einige Führungskräfte aus ihrer Lebensgeschichte heraus die Möglichkeit, sich von den Nachteilen zweier politischer Systeme zu überzeugen, um sie dann in der BRD zu vereinen. Sprich: Begünstigung von Monopolen, verfehlte Subventionspolitik und eine totale Überwachung und Unterdrückung derer, die das bereits herausgefunden haben, sehe ich da so am Horizont...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Cobar schrieb:


> Was für ein Schwachsinn und eine noch dümmere Begründung...
> "weil er zur Meinungsbildung beitrage"
> Das kann man über so ziemlich alles sagen...
> Wenn ich mich auf den Marktplatz stelle und verkünde, dass das fliegende Spaghettimonster jetzt über Deutschland herrschen wird, dann hat auch jeder plötzlich eine Meinung dazu...
> ...



Das Rundfunkrecht definiert auch eine Mindestzuhörer-/-zuschauerquote. Wer sich auf dem Marktplatz steht und rumbrüllt, versucht zwar zu öffentlichen Meinungsbildung beizutragen, hat aber noch lange nicht die Reichweite von Drachenlord. Die Anwendung des Medienrechts ist in seinem Fall angemessen, denn nachweislich hat er ausreichend Medienmacht, um mit kleinen Äußerungen einen ganzen Ort auf den Kopf zu stellen – mehrfach im Jahr. Wer über Medien Einfluss ausübt und das auch noch auf einer kommerziellen Plattform, muss sich aber auch den Richtlinien unterwerfen, die für Medien gelten und die unter anderem dafür sorgen sollen, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht belästigt werden.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Khabarak schrieb:


> 1) GEZ ist für die staatlich finanzierten Rundfunkanstalten mit knapp 110 Sendern (Radio und TV).


Das stimmt nicht ganz. Bürgermedien/nichtkommerzielle Medien/Offene Kanäle (häufig in Form Freier Radios), können eine Förderung aus dem GEZ-Topf erhalten. Beispiel bei mir in der Nähe wäre Radio F.R.E.I., auf Grundlage von $40 des Thüringer Rundfunkstaatsvertrages. Und meines Wissens nach enthalten die Rundfunkstaatsverträge aller Bundesländer solche Fördermöglichkeiten.


----------



## Bevier (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Warum brauchen dann eigentlich die ganzen Bundestagsabgeordneten keine Rundfunklizenz? Sie tragen massiv zur Meinungsbildung bei und haben sicher mehr als genug "Zuhörer" (auch wenn die meisten bei dem verbreiteten Schwachsinn lieber weghören würden) um unter die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu fallen aber da sagt niemand etwas...

Schon tragisch, wenn in einem "demokratischen" Land ständig nach zweierlei Maß entschieden wird. -.-


----------



## Cobar (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Rundfunkrecht definiert auch eine Mindestzuhörer-/-zuschauerquote. Wer sich auf dem Marktplatz steht und rumbrüllt, versucht zwar zu öffentlichen Meinungsbildung beizutragen, hat aber noch lange nicht die Reichweite von Drachenlord. Die Anwendung des Medienrechts ist in seinem Fall angemessen, denn nachweislich hat er ausreichend Medienmacht, um mit kleinen Äußerungen einen ganzen Ort auf den Kopf zu stellen – mehrfach im Jahr. Wer über Medien Einfluss ausübt und das auch noch auf einer kommerziellen Plattform, muss sich aber auch den Richtlinien unterwerfen, die für Medien gelten und die unter anderem dafür sorgen sollen, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht belästigt werden.


Klar, kann man so machen. Warum wird das dann nicht bei allen größeren Streamern gemacht und nur vereinzelte müssen diese dämliche Lizenz erwerben?
Das ist vollkommen willkürlich, ob eine Lizenz eingefordert wird oder nicht, so lange das nicht gleichberechtigt bei allen gemacht wird, die in solch einer Größenordnung streamen.
Wobei ich da nicht viel zu sagen kann, von dem "Drachenlord" habe ich bisher noch nie auch nur ein einziges Video gesehen und nur von ihm gehört, wenn sich wieder irgendwer über ihn aufregt...


----------



## Der_Strumpf (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Rundfunkrecht definiert auch eine Mindestzuhörer-/-zuschauerquote. Wer sich auf dem Marktplatz steht und rumbrüllt, versucht zwar zu öffentlichen Meinungsbildung beizutragen, hat aber noch lange nicht die Reichweite von Drachenlord. Die Anwendung des Medienrechts ist in seinem Fall angemessen, denn nachweislich hat er ausreichend Medienmacht, um mit kleinen Äußerungen einen ganzen Ort auf den Kopf zu stellen – mehrfach im Jahr. Wer über Medien Einfluss ausübt und das auch noch auf einer kommerziellen Plattform, muss sich aber auch den Richtlinien unterwerfen, die für Medien gelten und die unter anderem dafür sorgen sollen, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht belästigt werden.



Das mit dem Ort auf den Kopf stellen kann ich bestätigen. Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Nähe von Emskirchen und hab das letztes Jahr durch Zufall hautnah mitbekommen, welch großes Polizei- und Krawallmacheraufgebot da war. Mal unabhängig was dieser Drachenlord für einen geistigen Dünnpfiff verbreitet, sollten Leute mit einer anderen Meinung doch etwas die Contenance wahren, wenn sie selbiger Ausdruck verleihen und die anderen Anwohner in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## biggrill100 (29. März 2019)

Armes Deutschland...


----------



## Khabarak (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Arkintosz schrieb:


> Tja, das ist doof. Viele Menschen dachten bisher, dass wir eine Demokratie hätten.
> 
> Das böse Erwachen kommt, wenn man merkt, dass man die Meinung nur dann wirklich frei äußern darf, wenn man es sich leisten kann. Und selbst dann scheint die Politik das nicht immer so ganz ernst zu nehmen
> 
> Immerhin hatten ja einige Führungskräfte aus ihrer Lebensgeschichte heraus die Möglichkeit, sich von den Nachteilen zweier politischer Systeme zu überzeugen, um sie dann in der BRD zu vereinen. Sprich: Begünstigung von Monopolen, verfehlte Subventionspolitik und eine totale Überwachung und Unterdrückung derer, die das bereits herausgefunden haben, sehe ich da so am Horizont...



Hat dir irgendjemand den Mund zugeklebt?
Wurde dir dein YT Kanal gesperrt?
Gibt es auch nur den kleinsten Hinweis, dass es einen Einfluss auf normale YT Videos hat, die man hochladen würde?
Wurde dir verboten, eine eigene Demo anzumelden?
Wurde dir das Recht entzogen, dich irgendwo hinzustellen und deine Meinung rauszuschreien?
Hat man dir verboten, deine eigene Zeitung / Flugblätter zu drucken?
Hat es irgendeinen Einfluss darauf, dass du eine eigene Webseite zum verbreiten deiner Meinung betreiben kannst?

Nein?
Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Bevier schrieb:


> Warum brauchen dann eigentlich die ganzen Bundestagsabgeordneten keine Rundfunklizenz? Sie tragen massiv zur Meinungsbildung bei und haben sicher mehr als genug "Zuhörer" (auch wenn die meisten bei dem verbreiteten Schwachsinn lieber weghören würden) um unter die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu fallen aber da sagt niemand etwas...
> 
> Schon tragisch, wenn in einem "demokratischen" Land ständig nach zweierlei Maß entschieden wird. -.-



Wenn sie eigene Streams mit entsprechender Reichweite betreiben, müssten auch Abgeordnete eine Lizenz erwerben. Mir sind aber keine Beispiele dafür bekannt; die meisten Abgeordneten können ihre Botschaften sehr gut über fremde Angebote verbreiten. Rundfunktbetreiber sind in diesem Fall die Fernsehsender, die natürlich alle eine Lizenz haben (und diese sehr viel mehr zahlen als Streamer), nicht derjenigen, über den berichtet wird.




Cobar schrieb:


> Klar, kann man so machen. Warum wird das dann nicht bei allen größeren Streamern gemacht und nur vereinzelte müssen diese dämliche Lizenz erwerben?
> Das ist vollkommen willkürlich, ob eine Lizenz eingefordert wird oder nicht, so lange das nicht gleichberechtigt bei allen gemacht wird, die in solch einer Größenordnung streamen.
> Wobei ich da nicht viel zu sagen kann, von dem "Drachenlord" habe ich bisher noch nie auch nur ein einziges Video gesehen und nur von ihm gehört, wenn sich wieder irgendwer über ihn aufregt...



Sofern sie die zweite Bedingung erfüllen, regelmäßige Sendungen gemäß vorheriger Ankündigung, müssen auch die großen Streamer eine Lizenz erwerben. Einige wurden auch schon dazu verdonnert. Es gibt aber gar nicht mal so viele in Deutschland, die regelmäßig ein ausreichend großes Publikum anziehen. Prinzipiell dürfte es aber ein Erkennungsdefizit geben: Die Landesmedienanstalten stammen aus der Vor-Internetzeit, als ein angehender Rundfunkbetreiber teure Sendetechnik und eine Sendefrequenz im terrestrischen Spektrum, dem Kabelnetz oder einem Satelliten brauchte. Es lief also alles automatisch über 3-4 zentrale Schreibtische und Neuzugänge waren selten, die Landesmedienanstalten mussten kaum aktiv nach neuen Betreibern Ausschau halten. Jetzt, wo zahlreiche Online-Plattformen jedem Internetnutzer die Infrastruktur zur Verfügung stellen, müssten eigentlich zusätzliche Leute eingestellt werden, um das Angebot im Auge zu behalten. Das ist meinem Wissen nach aber nicht erfolgt und würde umgekehrt auch die Lizenzen weiter verteuern. Wer wie Gronkh oder eben Drachenlord über seinen Stream hinaus Schlagzeilen macht, kann aber nicht mehr übersehen werden.

Youtube-Kanäle sind meinem Wissen nach übrigens prinzipiell nicht betroffen, da sie nicht senden, sondern ein on-demand-Angebot darstellen. Auch hieran kann man erkennen, wie alt die gesetzlichen Regelung sind – eigentlich hätte man sie letzt auf alle Formen von Content-Anbietern ausweiten müssen. Dann bräuchten nicht die Streamer eine Lizenz, sondern Youtube, Twitch & Co, die letztlich die Inhalte verbreiten. #Neuland


----------



## Khabarak (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Poulton schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz. Bürgermedien bzw. nichtkommerzielle Medien (häufig in Form Freier Radios), können eine Förderung aus dem GEZ-Topf erhalten. Beispiel bei mir in der Nähe wäre Radio F.R.E.I., auf Grundlage von $40 des Thüringer Rundfunkstaatsvertrages. Und meines Wissens nach enthalten die Rundfunkstaatsverträge aller Bundesländer solche Fördermöglichkeiten.



Du hast da einen Punkt genannt, der mir nicht bewusst war.
Aber gleichzeitig auch eine entscheidende Eigenschaft dieser Sender: Sie sind nicht kommerziell - also ohne Gewinnabsicht.
Das kann man von Streamern nicht behaupten.



Cobar schrieb:


> Klar, kann man so machen. Warum wird das dann nicht bei allen größeren Streamern gemacht und nur vereinzelte müssen diese dämliche Lizenz erwerben?
> Das ist vollkommen willkürlich, ob eine Lizenz eingefordert wird oder nicht, so lange das nicht gleichberechtigt bei allen gemacht wird, die in solch einer Größenordnung streamen.
> Wobei ich da nicht viel zu sagen kann, von dem "Drachenlord" habe ich bisher noch nie auch nur ein einziges Video gesehen und nur von ihm gehört, wenn sich wieder irgendwer über ihn aufregt...



Weil es von den einzelnen Landesmedienanstalten abhängt, das zu verfolgen.
Die größeren Streamer haben ja auch Briefe bekommen - zumindest in NRW.
Und es bekommt auch nicht jeder Streamer einen Brief, weil sie nicht alle die Kriterien erfüllen.
Wenn man weiß, wie man es anstellen kann, kommt man auch um eine Lizenz rum - siehe LeFloid und Co. mit Dr. Froid (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben sie keine Lizenz).


----------



## Bevier (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wenn sie eigene Streams mit entsprechender Reichweite betreiben, müssten auch Abgeordnete eine Lizenz erwerben. Mir sind aber keine Beispiele dafür bekannt; die meisten Abgeordneten können ihre Botschaften sehr gut über fremde Angebote verbreiten. Rundfunktbetreiber sind in diesem Fall die Fernsehsender, die natürlich alle eine Lizenz haben (und diese sehr viel mehr zahlen als Streamer), nicht derjenigen, über den berichtet wird.



Natürlich hast du voll und ganz Recht und das war mir eigentlich auch klar, nur wollte ich mich etwas über die rechtliche Begründung hermachen. Denn die beinhaltet genau das, was jeder Politiker auch macht. Der Zusatz der eigenständigen Sendung fehlt dabei. Somit wird es auch schwer, diese Geschichte durchzusetzen. Wenn ich als Anwalt arbeiten würde, würde ich genau auf dîeser Basis dagegen vorgehen und dafür sorgen, dass entweder die Klage von vornherein zurückgewiesen wird oder einfach durch alle Instanzen klagen. Irgendwann muss man unter den Vorraussetzungen einfach gewinnen... ^^
Hier geht leider etwas meine Erfahrung mit dem deutschen Rechtssystem (abgeschlossenes Jurastudium, lange Arbeit in der Rechtsabteilung einer Bank) etwas mit mir durch.


----------



## Poulton (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Punkt genannt, der mir nicht bewusst war.


Falls das Thema noch mehr interessiert, es gibt dazu auch was vom wissenschaftlichen Dienst des Bundestags: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...595efa76abc6c192b04/wd-10-014-16-pdf-data.pdf (PDF)



> Wenn man weiß, wie man es anstellen kann, kommt man auch um eine Lizenz rum - siehe LeFloid und Co. mit Dr. Froid (wenn ich mich recht erinnere, haben sie keine Lizenz).


Oder es sind entsprechende Unternehmen dahinter. Wikipedia spuckt z.B. bei den von dir genannten Streamer aus, dass dieser für die Pro7-Sat1-Gruppe tätig ist. Also einem Rundfunklizenzinhaber.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]
> Man merkt der Newsautor hat von dem Thema nicht so besonders viel Plan, sonst würde er das nicht so schreiben.



Warum sollte man sich auch weiter mit einem solchen Thema aus den Jauchegruben des Webs befassen?


----------



## empy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Der_Strumpf schrieb:


> Mal unabhängig was dieser Drachenlord für einen geistigen Dünnpfiff verbreitet, sollten Leute mit einer anderen Meinung doch etwas die Contenance wahren, wenn sie selbiger Ausdruck verleihen und die anderen Anwohner in Ruhe lassen.



War bescheuert, dass er seine Adresse rausgegeben hat, aber dafür, dass sich dann wirklich so eine Affenbande da versammelt und den Ort terrorisiert, kann er meiner Meinung nach nichts. Ich weiß nicht, was in Menschen vorgeht, die nichts besseres zu tun haben und sich zu so was hinreißen lassen und ich glaube, ich will es auch gar nicht wissen.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Ich finde ja diese ganzen "Influencer-Gestalten" sollten per se Geld bezahlen müssen, damit sie ihre geistigen Ergüsse auf die Welt loslassen und nicht auch noch dafür bezahlt werden.


----------



## GoodCat1987 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das Rundfunkrecht definiert auch eine Mindestzuhörer-/-zuschauerquote. Wer sich auf dem Marktplatz steht und rumbrüllt, versucht zwar zu öffentlichen Meinungsbildung beizutragen, hat aber noch lange nicht die Reichweite von Drachenlord. Die Anwendung des Medienrechts ist in seinem Fall angemessen, denn nachweislich hat er ausreichend Medienmacht, um mit kleinen Äußerungen einen ganzen Ort auf den Kopf zu stellen – mehrfach im Jahr. Wer über Medien Einfluss ausübt und das auch noch auf einer kommerziellen Plattform, muss sich aber auch den Richtlinien unterwerfen, die für Medien gelten und die unter anderem dafür sorgen sollen, dass unbescholtene Bürger nicht belästigt werden.



Mag rechtlich so geregelt sein, die freie Meinungsäußerung schränkt es denoch ein und das ist widerum rechtswidrig.  
Medienmacht, Macht ist hier das Schlagwort, welche nur in Verbindung mit Abgaben o.a. Erlaubnis ausgeübt werden darf. 
Das schreit doch nach Faschismus, aber wenn der Gestzgeber das so will ist es ja in Ordung nicht war?
Die Reichweite der öffentlich rechtlichen Medien ist weitaus größer und werden zwangsfinanziert und das ist auch in Ordnung? 
Und noch so ein Wort "unterwerfen", ist dir eigendlich bewußt wie sich dein Text liest? 
Hier geht es doch garnicht per se um die Rundfunklizenz, sondern um die Einschränkung der freien Meinungsäußerung des "kleinen Mannes".
Ich kann nicht begreifen wie man diese Zusammenhänge nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## Bogo36 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Vor ca 40 min. hat er auf Youtube Live gestreamt. 
YouTube


----------



## Maasl (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



BoMbY schrieb:


> Eine Zensur findet nicht statt.
> 
> Außer wenn wir Dich nicht mögen ...



Wo findet da eine Zensur statt ? Der Typ hat eben keine Rundfunklizenz, inwiefern wird hier zensiert ? Klar, ich finde das auch bescheuert, dass selbst Streamer mittlerweile ne Lizenz brauchen.


----------



## Casurin (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Der Typ ist ein sehr polarisierender verrückter der dringendst professionelle Psychologische Hilfe benötigt - genauso wie einige seiner Hater sofort aus dem öffentlichen leben entfernt und Hinter gitter gehören (es gab schon einige Mordversuche).
Aber ihm verbieten seine Meinung zu sagen weil er keine Rundfunklizenz besitzt!?!? Die Spinnen mal wieder. Er hat kein Rundfunkprogram - er erstellt Videos die sich Leute, wenn sie wollen, online ansehen können. Er funkt da nichts - evenuel noch ein bisschen WLan/LTE - für das man sowieso schon die Rundfunkgebühr zahlen muss.




GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Mag rechtlich so geregelt sein, die freie Meinungsäußerung schränkt es denoch ein und das ist widerum rechtswidrig.


leider ist das eben nicht Rechtswidrig da im Gegensatz zur gängigen Meinung in Deutschland und auch dem Großteil  des Rests Europas KEINE Meinungsfreiheit herrscht. Das haben die Amis uns Voraus.
Das wird sicher einigen nicht passen und sie kommen mit Artikel 5, Abs 1 daher und vergessen dann dabei nur ganz zufälligerweise zu erwähnen das die dort geregelte Meinungsfreiheit mit gefühlt 50 Sternchen versehen ist.
Wenn sogar Kritik an fremden Staaten bestraft wird, oder die "persönliche Ehre" nicht verletzt werden darf - Dumm nur das sich dann Religiöse Fanatiker in ihrer Ehre verletzt fühlen wenn man auf die Absurditäten ihrer Aussagen hinweist.
Natürlich darf man auch jeden einfach so als Rechtsradikal oder Nazi beleidigen, das slebe aber bei den (deutlich Zahlreicheren) linksradikalen bringt einem einen Kurzbesuch der Herrn in Grün.


----------



## sfc (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Auch wenn das nach geltendem Recht beim Drachenlord angemessen wäre, unterliegt das mit der Lizenz doch immer noch einer großen Willkür. Manche brauchen die Lizenz, manche nicht. Sollte der Drache sich wirklich mal vor Gericht wiederfinden und einen guten Anwalt haben, was ich wiederum nicht glaube, könnte er damit durchaus durchkommen. Von wegen Gleiches mit Gleichem und so. 

Außerdem wollen die das Gesetz ja sowieso lockern beziehungsweise mal endlich den Gegebenheiten des 21. Jahrhundert anpassen, darum wird das wohl auch nicht mit Nachdruck durchgesetzt.

Was ich speziell beim Drachenlord nicht verstehe: Warum regen sich eigentlich so viele über den auf? Der war afaik auf ner Sonderschule, ist geistig wohl auch behindert. Der verdient keine Hater, keine Demos, keine Übergriffe, keine Empörung. Der braucht psychologische Betreuung. Und den ganze Deppen, die gruppenweise sogar aus der Schweiz oder Norddeutschland aufmarschieren, nur um ihm von der Einfahrt aus Beschimpfungen vor den Kopf zu schmeißen, gehört mal ordentlich der Arsch versohlt. Alles Versager, die sich drüber lustig machen, dass jemand noch behämmerter ist als sie selbst. Die müssten alle mal an die Schüppe.


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Bevier schrieb:


> Warum brauchen dann eigentlich die ganzen Bundestagsabgeordneten keine Rundfunklizenz?
> [...]
> Schon tragisch, wenn in einem "demokratischen" Land ständig nach zweierlei Maß entschieden wird. -.-



Wie hier schon erklärt wurde, haben die haben keine eigenen Kanäle und bräuchten andernfalls auch eine Lizenz.

Zudem haben Abgeordnete ein Mandat, und zwar von ihren Wählern. Sprich, sie sind vom Souverän damit *beauftragt*, an der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung mitzuwirken und machen das - wenn auch manchmal zum Schreien schlecht - nicht aus Jux und Tollerei und/oder mit Gewinnerzielungsabsicht. 
Anders herum kann sich der Drachenlord natürlich als Abgeordneter aufstellen (lassen). Es liegt dann an seinen *hüstel* Millionen Fans, ihm genügen politischen Wumms zu geben. 
Demokratisch ist das Ganze so oder so.



Cobar schrieb:


> Klar, kann man so machen. Warum wird das dann nicht bei allen größeren Streamern gemacht und nur vereinzelte müssen diese dämliche Lizenz erwerben?



Es bekommen auch nicht alle Falschparker in Knöllchen, sondern nur diejenigen, die beim Falschparken erwischt werden.

Sprich, ein Streamer muss eine entsprechende Reichweite haben *und* in den Fokus geraten - zum Beispiel dadurch, dass sein Einfluss durch bürgerkriegsartige Zustände in der Provinz zutage tritt.  



GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Mag rechtlich so geregelt sein, die freie Meinungsäußerung schränkt es denoch ein und das ist widerum rechtswidrig.



Er kann sich eine Lizenz besorgen, wenn er seine Meinung unbedingt auf einem Wege äußern will, für den er eine Lizenz braucht. Oder er nutzt ein der unzähligen anderen Möglichkeiten zur Meinungsäußerung, für die er keine Lizenz benötigt.

Wenn ich unbedingt selbst von A nach B fliegen will, brauche ich auch einen Pilotenschein. Ansonsten kaufe ich ein Flugticket. Oder fahre mit dem Zug. Oder gehe zu Fuß.


----------



## Maasl (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



sfc schrieb:


> Auch wenn das nach geltendem Recht beim Drachenlord angemessen wäre, unterliegt das mit der Lizenz doch immer noch einer großen Willkür. Manche brauchen die Lizenz, manche nicht. Sollte der Drache sich wirklich mal vor Gericht wiederfinden und einen guten Anwalt haben, was ich wiederum nicht glaube, könnte er damit durchaus durchkommen. Von wegen Gleiches mit Gleichem und so.
> 
> Außerdem wollen die das Gesetz ja sowieso lockern beziehungsweise mal endlich den Gegebenheiten des 21. Jahrhundert anpassen, darum wird das wohl auch nicht mit Nachdruck durchgesetzt.
> 
> Was ich speziell beim Drachenlord nicht verstehe: Warum regen sich eigentlich so viele über den auf? Der war afaik auf ner Sonderschule, ist geistig wohl auch behindert. Der verdient keine Hater, keine Demos, keine Übergriffe, keine Empörung. Der braucht psychologische Betreuung. Und den ganze Deppen, die gruppenweise sogar aus der Schweiz oder Norddeutschland aufmarschieren, nur um ihm von der Einfahrt aus Beschimpfungen vor den Kopf zu schmeißen, gehört mal ordentlich der Arsch versohlt. Alles Versager, die sich drüber lustig machen, dass jemand noch behämmerter ist als sie selbst. Die müssten alle mal an die Schüppe.



Und wieder wird pauschalisiert. Der Typ schreit regelmäßig darum, hat schon ein Auto demoliert, was nur durch das Kaff durchfahren wollte. Auch hat er schon eine Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung hinter sich und bald kommt wohl die nächste. Sicher ist das extrem dämlich dahin zu fahren um ihn zu ärgern. Genau so asozial ist es aber von ihm Leute, die ihn sachlich kritisieren mit dem Tode zu drohen, oder ihre Eltern zu beleidigen und sie zu bannen. Dazu kommt noch Belästigung und Erpressung von diversen Frauen, die er nach 2 maligem anschreiben schon als seine Freundin bezeichnet.

Ebenfalls dazu kommen Penisbilder, die er als ''Abschiedsgeschenkt'' verschickt. Auch hat er seine tollen Pornhubvideos auf öffentlichen, für jeden zugänglichen Plattformen geteilt. Natürlich kann man es immer noch verurteilen zu ihm zu fahren. Aber der Hass auf ihn, kommt nicht von Irgendwo. Ich hab da keine verlässlichen Quellen, aber er muss wohl Privat und auch in der Schule schon ein richtiges Arschloch gewesen sein.


----------



## Maasl (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Casurin schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ein sehr polarisierender verrückter der dringendst professionelle Psychologische Hilfe benötigt - genauso wie einige seiner Hater sofort aus dem öffentlichen leben entfernt und Hinter gitter gehören (es gab schon einige Mordversuche).
> Aber ihm verbieten seine Meinung zu sagen weil er keine Rundfunklizenz besitzt!?!? Die Spinnen mal wieder. Er hat kein Rundfunkprogram - er erstellt Videos die sich Leute, wenn sie wollen, online ansehen können. Er funkt da nichts - evenuel noch ein bisschen WLan/LTE - für das man sowieso schon die Rundfunkgebühr zahlen muss.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du eine Quelle für den Quatsch mit den Morderversuchen ? Er hat mal hier und da eine drauf gekriegt, weil er selbst wohl Handgreiflich geworden ist. Glaub nicht alles, was du liest.


----------



## kero81 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Meddl On!

Viel wichtiger ist doch die Frage wann das Zelda Ledsbläh vom Rainerle kommt!

Meddl Off!

Edit: PCGH ist mal wieder ganz vorne dabei mit den "News"...


----------



## marc383 (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Willkommen in Deutschland. Alles jammer, protestieren bringt hier nichts. Man siehe Thema !Artiker11-13". Unsere Politiker werden nur eines verstehen, eine harte Gangart. Wie die wohl aussieht, das überlasse ich jeden seiner Fantasie.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sich auch weiter mit einem solchen Thema aus den Jauchegruben des Webs befassen?



Weil man als Medium, wenn man so ein Thema schon (aus klickgeilheit) aufgreift, auch den Anspruch haben sollte korrekt zu berichten? Es reicht weiß Gott schon das Rainer sich durch seine Lügen als armes Mobingopfer inziniert und dadurch von einigen Mitleidsspenden einheimst, da braucht man nicht auch noch Medien die diesen Eindruck mit solch flaschen Äußerungen bestärken, indem sie solche offensichtlich falschen Zusammenhänge bringen.

Klar es gibt auch einige Kleingeister die Rainer einfach nur wegen seines Aussehns / Gewicht beleidigen, aber das ist sicher nicht der Hauptteil der Leute die ihn "haiden".


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man als Medium, wenn man so ein Thema schon (aus klickgeilheit) aufgreift, auch den Anspruch haben sollte korrekt zu berichten? Es reicht weiß Gott schon das Rainer sich durch seine Lügen als armes Mobingopfer inziniert und dadurch von einigen Mitleidsspenden einheimst, da braucht man nicht auch noch Medien die diesen Eindruck mit solch flaschen Äußerungen bestärken indem sie solche offensichtlich falschen Zusammenhänge bringen.
> 
> Klar es gibt auch einige Kleingeister die Rainer einfach nur wegen seines Aussehns / Gewicht beleidigen, aber das ist sicher nicht der Hauptteil der Leute die ihn "haiden".



Man sollte diesen ganzen BS einfach mit der Nichtbeachtung behandeln, die ihm gebührt. Schlimm genug, dass in entsprechenden "Communities" die Leute offensichtlich wenig genug zu tun haben, um sich mit so einem Kleinkrieg zu befassen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Bevier schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du voll und ganz Recht und das war mir eigentlich auch klar, nur wollte ich mich etwas über die rechtliche Begründung hermachen. Denn die beinhaltet genau das, was jeder Politiker auch macht. Der Zusatz der eigenständigen Sendung fehlt dabei. Somit wird es auch schwer, diese Geschichte durchzusetzen. Wenn ich als Anwalt arbeiten würde, würde ich genau auf dîeser Basis dagegen vorgehen und dafür sorgen, dass entweder die Klage von vornherein zurückgewiesen wird oder einfach durch alle Instanzen klagen. Irgendwann muss man unter den Vorraussetzungen einfach gewinnen... ^^
> Hier geht leider etwas meine Erfahrung mit dem deutschen Rechtssystem (abgeschlossenes Jurastudium, lange Arbeit in der Rechtsabteilung einer Bank) etwas mit mir durch.





GoodCat1987 schrieb:


> Mag rechtlich so geregelt sein, die freie Meinungsäußerung schränkt es denoch ein und das ist widerum rechtswidrig.
> Medienmacht, Macht ist hier das Schlagwort, welche nur in Verbindung mit Abgaben o.a. Erlaubnis ausgeübt werden darf.
> Das schreit doch nach Faschismus, aber wenn der Gestzgeber das so will ist es ja in Ordung nicht war?
> Die Reichweite der öffentlich rechtlichen Medien ist weitaus größer und werden zwangsfinanziert und das ist auch in Ordnung?
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man noch einmal klarstellen, dass die Rundfunklizenz Kosten für den Steuerzahler vermeiden soll und nichts mit Zensur oder dem Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung zu tun hat. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass letztere kein Recht auf freie Meinungsverbreitung in Massenmedien beinhaltet, handelt es sich bei der Rundfunklizenz um eine, bezogen auf das Budget selbst kleiner Radiosender, niedrige Gebühr. Obwohl der deutlich kleinere Maßstab von Youtubern in den alten Gesetzen gar nicht berücksichtig ist, waren es für Gronkh meinem Wissen nach nur etwas mehr als 1.000 Euro, also finanziell durchaus tragbar für einen erfolgreichen Streamer.

Diese Gebühr dient umgekehrt dazu, die Arbeit der Medienanstalten selbst zu finanzieren: Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle gesetzliche Vorgaben für Sender, beispielsweise was die Kennzeichnung und die Menge an Werbung angeht, den Jugendschutz oder allgemeine Grundsätze der Pressearbeit. (Nicht geregelt die Inhalte. Solange man sich im Rahmen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit bewegt und niemandem Schaden zufügt, darf man beliebige Meinungen verbreiten.) Regeln nützen aber nichts, wenn sie nicht überwacht werden und im Falle von Rundfunkbetreibern werden die Kosten für die Überwachung, also das Gehalt derjenigen, die aufpassen, in Form der Gebühr auf die Betreiber selbst umgelegt. Die Alternativen wären noch mehr fragwürdiger Stuss im Fernsehen oder zusätzliche Kosten für die Allgemeinheit durch die Geschäftsmodelle der Rundfunkbetreiber. Ich denke, niemand hier mag selbst für den Behördenaufwand zahlen müssen, den Drachenlord verursacht. Das soll er wenigstens selbst übernehmen. Schlimm genug, dass man die Polizeieinsätze nicht den Hatern in Rechnung stellen kann.


----------



## Ripcord (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Die Hater brauchen nur eine gewinnorientierte Großveranstaltung ankündigen, dann ist der Polizeieinsatz kostenlos. Der DFB schnorrt sich so schon seit Jahrzehnten bei den Steuerzahlern durch und Unterhaltung bieten die Hater mindestens so viel wie ein gefülltes Stadion


----------



## Alreech (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Diese Gebühr dient umgekehrt dazu, die Arbeit der Medienanstalten selbst zu finanzieren: Es gibt durchaus sinnvolle gesetzliche Vorgaben für Sender, beispielsweise was die Kennzeichnung und die Menge an Werbung angeht, den Jugendschutz oder allgemeine Grundsätze der Pressearbeit. (Nicht geregelt die Inhalte. Solange man sich im Rahmen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit bewegt und niemandem Schaden zufügt, darf man beliebige Meinungen verbreiten.) Regeln nützen aber nichts, wenn sie nicht überwacht werden und im Falle von Rundfunkbetreibern werden die Kosten für die Überwachung, also das Gehalt derjenigen, die aufpassen, in Form der Gebühr auf die Betreiber selbst umgelegt. Die Alternativen wären noch mehr fragwürdiger Stuss im Fernsehen oder zusätzliche Kosten für die Allgemeinheit durch die Geschäftsmodelle der Rundfunkbetreiber. Ich denke, niemand hier mag selbst für den Behördenaufwand zahlen müssen, den Drachenlord verursacht. Das soll er wenigstens selbst übernehmen. Schlimm genug, dass man die Polizeieinsätze nicht den Hatern in Rechnung stellen kann.



Die Medienanstalten werden aus dem Rundfunkbeitrag finanziert, nicht aus den Lizenzen.
Der Rundfunkbeitrag wird auch nicht von der Allgemeinheit bezahlt (das wäre rechtswidrig) sondern nur von den Beitragspflichtigen (Beitragspflichtig ist jeder der eine Wohnung hat, eine Gruppe die nicht identisch mit der Allgemeinheit ist...).
Die Medienanstalten sind auch nur für die privaten Rundfunkbetreiber zuständig, die öffentlich-rechtlichen kontrollieren sich selber.
Die Selbstkontrolle der öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien ist so gut das sogut wie nie ein Anstalt wegen irgendetwas bestraft worden ist... egal ob es um Schleichwerbung bei Wetten Dass..? & Marienhof ging oder hetzerische Beiträge bei Frontal 21 & Panorama beim Thema Killerspiele...


----------



## Khabarak (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



marc383 schrieb:


> Willkommen in Deutschland. Alles jammer, protestieren bringt hier nichts. Man siehe Thema !Artiker11-13". Unsere Politiker werden nur eines verstehen, eine harte Gangart. Wie die wohl aussieht, das überlasse ich jeden seiner Fantasie.



Wow... mal ein besonders intellektueller Beitrag...

Wie wär es, bei der nächsten Wahl Politiker mit Hirn zu wählen?
Ok... damit wäre ein Großteil der AFD raus... und auch alle rechten Parteien...
Aber es gibt ja zum Glück noch ein paar Dutzend andere.
Die kleinen unterstützen... vielleicht auch mal nicht von der Couch?
Sich selbst zur Wahl stellen? 
Gut, dasserfordert Vorarbeit als Mitglied einer Partei, ist aber möglich


----------



## Mahoy (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Die Medienanstalten werden aus dem Rundfunkbeitrag finanziert, nicht aus den Lizenzen.



Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Der größte Teil der Finanzierung erfolgt tatsächlich über dem Rundfunkbeitrag, wobei man aber auch festhalten sollte, dass die Landesmedienanstalten zusammen nicht einmal 1,9% der Einnahmen aus der Rundfunkgebühr erhalten.
Ferner sind die Lizenzeinnahmen tatsächlich fester Bestandteil der Finanzierung, jedoch nicht der Sockelfinanzierung. Sprich, diese Einnahmen sind ein Durchlaufposten und beispielsweise Bestandteil des Förderbudgets: Was Streamer für ihre paar Minuten Ruhm abdrücken müssen, kommt am anderen Ende jemandem zugute, der womöglich wirklich etwas Relevantes beizutragen hat.

Einmal zurückgestellt, dass die Gesamtstruktur der Landesmedienanstalten eine Reform gut vertragen könnte, ist das schon einigermaßen okay so. Wer eine gewisse Medienmacht akkumuliert (egal womit und egal mit welchem Ziel) muss auch die entsprechende (inklusive der finanziellen) Medienverantwortung tragen. Gerade heutzutage, wo es an sich keine logistischen und technischen Hürden mehr gibt, mediale Macht (beispielsweise als Influencer) aufzubauen, ist eine Kontrollinstanz nötig. Und bis wir hoffentlich irgendwann etwas Besseres haben, sind das eben die Landesmedienanstalten.


----------



## Gabbyjay (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Selbstverständlich, wie zu erwarten war, hat der Rainer bereits wieder gestreamt.
Er ist halt einfach sehr, sehr, sehr dumm, godverdomme.
Das kannste Dir alles einfach nicht mehr ausdenken.

Also hat er sich wieder einmal völlig lust- und motivationslos, ohne irgendeine Vorbereitung, ohne irgendein Thema, ohne jeglichen Aufwand zu betreiben vor die Kamera gesetzt, um wieder Mitleids-Almosen von irgendwelchen Idioten, die sowas auch noch fördern, einzusacken. Draußen in der Sonne.
Kommentar im Chat: "Rainer... geh arbeiten." Antwort: "Was glaubst Du, was ich hier tue?" Ein Schlag ins Gesicht für alle, die tatsächlich hart arbeiten müssen.

Dazu lässt er dann noch Sätze vom Stapel wie: "Was die BLM sagt, interessiert mich net!"
Mit irgendeinem Kampf für seine Ideale, wie er es gerne hindrehen will, hat das auch null komma nix zu tun. Weiß er im Prinzip auch selbst, will das in der Öffentlichkeit aber natürlich nicht zugeben, um noch sowas wie ein "Gesicht" zu wahren.
Er ist einfach nach wie vor stinkfaul, aber braucht dringend wieder Kohle. Das ist der einzige Grund.

Bin äußerst gespannt, wie die Sache weitergeht.


----------



## Alreech (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Das ist so nicht ganz korrekt. Der größte Teil der Finanzierung erfolgt tatsächlich über dem Rundfunkbeitrag, wobei man aber auch festhalten sollte, dass die Landesmedienanstalten zusammen nicht einmal 1,9% der Einnahmen aus der Rundfunkgebühr erhalten.
> Ferner sind die Lizenzeinnahmen tatsächlich fester Bestandteil der Finanzierung, jedoch nicht der Sockelfinanzierung.
> Sprich, diese Einnahmen sind ein Durchlaufposten und beispielsweise Bestandteil des Förderbudgets:


Sprich: die Medienanstalten werden zu 100% aus dem Rundfunkbeitrag finanziert, der Rest der Lizenzeinnahmen der nach Abzug der Kosten für die Bearbeitung des Lizenzantrags übrig beleibt ist ein Zubrot.



> Was Streamer für ihre paar Minuten Ruhm abdrücken müssen, kommt am anderen Ende jemandem zugute, der womöglich wirklich etwas Relevantes beizutragen hat.


Und die Frage was relevant ist darf man natürlich auf keinen Fall dem Zuschauer überlassen !



> Einmal zurückgestellt, dass die Gesamtstruktur der Landesmedienanstalten eine Reform gut vertragen könnte, ist das schon einigermaßen okay so. Wer eine gewisse Medienmacht akkumuliert (egal womit und egal mit welchem Ziel) muss auch die entsprechende (inklusive der finanziellen) Medienverantwortung tragen. Gerade heutzutage, wo es an sich keine logistischen und technischen Hürden mehr gibt, mediale Macht (beispielsweise als Influencer) aufzubauen, ist eine Kontrollinstanz nötig. Und bis wir hoffentlich irgendwann etwas Besseres haben, sind das eben die Landesmedienanstalten.


Was spricht dagegen das sich die Streamer wie die grossen öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten selber kontrollieren ?
Das System der Selbstkontrolle funktioniert ausgezeichnet, noch nie wurde ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender von seiner Selbstkontrolle wegen Schleichwerbung mit Bußgeldern belegt.


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Wer ist Drachenlord?

Diese ganzen Streamer die gehen mir langsam aufn Sack, die (versuchen) damit Geld zu verdienen. Dann sollen sie doch bezahlen wenn sie das kommerziell machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Da hast du ja eine tolle Expedition vor dir. 

War mal, eine spannende Persönlichkeit, die sich Live vor der Webcam seziert.


----------



## cryon1c (29. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

An seiner Stelle hätte ich schon längst einen vernünftigen Anwalt für Medienrecht kontaktiert und sich notfalls wie Gronkh als TV-Sender eintragen lassen, feddisch. 

Das einem das erfolgreiche Geld verdienen online so hart gemacht wird - alter Verwalter sind hier Idioten am Werk.
Rechnung schicken, beide verdienen dran - der Livestreamer muss sich mit dem scheiß nicht plagen und keine Ausfälle hinnehmen und zu Anwälten stiefeln und Papa Staat verdient bissl was extra. 
Aber nö, man muss ja versuchen alles zu kontrollieren, zu zensieren und wenn das nicht klappt, komplett abzuschotten... nur Idioten überall, warum habe ich mir ausgerechnet dieses Land ausgesucht um im Livestreaming-Business zu arbeiten?

Einerseits bekommen wir massive Veranstaltungen hin und dieser Bereich wächst wahnsinnig schnell, auf anderen Seite kämpfen wir gegen solche Vollspacken in Behörden, die weder Plan noch Ahnung haben und anstatt den Leuten zu helfen ist alles was sie tun - blockieren bis der Arzt kommt.


----------



## GxGamer (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Neuland. Hierzulande sowohl technisch als auch in den Köpfen der Machthabenden.


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Neuland. Hierzulande sowohl technisch als auch in den Köpfen der Machthabenden.



Technisch - schon lange nicht mehr.
Frankfurt CIX ist der größte Netzwerkknoten in Europa so weit ich weiß.
Twitchcon in Berlin jetzt im April - das wird das größte Livestreamer-fokusierte Event außerhalb der USA wo die Twitchcon eigentlich zuhause ist.
Gamescom - das größte Gaming/Streaming/Whatever-Event überhaupt. 
Ich arbeite zwar selbst in einem Startup welches in Tel Aviv und Silicon Valley beheimatet ist (naja, eigentlich post-startup Status), aber Deutschland ist als Standort für diesen Bereich extrem wichtig, wir erreichen auch massive Zuschauerzahlen gemessen an deutschsprachiger Bevölkerung usw. Mit den unlimited LTE-Tarifen sind jetzt auch endlich vernünftige "IRL" (in real life Kategorie) Livestreams möglich, allgemein hat dieser Bereich hier in DE so massiv zugelegt wie nirgendwo anders in Europa.

Das einzige Problem was wir haben, sind verblödete, zurückgebliebene Vollidioten, die sich irgendwie in diverse Bereiche der Regierung und Behörden durchgequetscht haben. Und die lassen sich leider in meisten Fällen durch andere Idioten mit ähnlichen Kompetenzen ersetzen - dumm wie Stroh, halten neue Technologien für Magie und hinken 20 Jahre der Entwicklung hinterher - im besten Fall... Da hat man nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera leider...


----------



## yingtao (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Bevier schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du voll und ganz Recht und das war mir eigentlich auch klar, nur wollte ich mich etwas über die rechtliche Begründung hermachen. Denn die beinhaltet genau das, was jeder Politiker auch macht. Der Zusatz der eigenständigen Sendung fehlt dabei. Somit wird es auch schwer, diese Geschichte durchzusetzen. Wenn ich als Anwalt arbeiten würde, würde ich genau auf dîeser Basis dagegen vorgehen und dafür sorgen, dass entweder die Klage von vornherein zurückgewiesen wird oder einfach durch alle Instanzen klagen. Irgendwann muss man unter den Vorraussetzungen einfach gewinnen... ^^
> Hier geht leider etwas meine Erfahrung mit dem deutschen Rechtssystem (abgeschlossenes Jurastudium, lange Arbeit in der Rechtsabteilung einer Bank) etwas mit mir durch.



Was will man denn da verklagen? Man könnte mit solch einer Klage nur gewinnen, wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man die Anforderungen an einen Mediensender nicht erfüllt. Wenn man einen frei verfügbaren Stream mit einer bestimmten Zuschauerzahl macht und das ganze auch regelmäßig (was als Sendeplan ausgelegt werden könnte), dann ist man ein Mediensender und braucht eine Lizenz. Wenn es wie z.B. auf Twitch ein Sub-only Stream wäre, könnte man argumentieren dass der Stream sich nicht an die Allgemeinheit richtet. An der Zuschauerzahl kann man als Streamer nicht wirklich was machen und das regelmäßige Streamen ist für Vollzeit-Streamer notwendig.

Einige Landesmedienanstallten haben bereits gesagt dass sie sich eine Überarbeitung der Vergabe von Rundfunklizenzen wünschen wo die höhe der Lizenz vom Umsatz abhängig ist (kleine Streamer die gerade so in Raster fallen, zahlen dann irgendwas um die 100€ für eine 3-Jahres-Lizenz) oder ein komplett anderes System, wo die Plattformbetreiber die Lizenz erwerben müssen. Letztere Möglichkeit würde aber bedeuten, dass auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender Gebühren an die Betreiber abdrücken müssen, wo man im besten Fall mit plus-minus Null am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Bevier (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



yingtao schrieb:


> Was will man denn da verklagen? Man könnte mit solch einer Klage nur gewinnen, wenn man nachweisen kann, dass man die Anforderungen an einen Mediensender nicht erfüllt. Wenn man einen frei verfügbaren Stream mit einer bestimmten Zuschauerzahl macht und das ganze auch regelmäßig (was als Sendeplan ausgelegt werden könnte), dann ist man ein Mediensender und braucht eine Lizenz. Wenn es wie z.B. auf Twitch ein Sub-only Stream wäre, könnte man argumentieren dass der Stream sich nicht an die Allgemeinheit richtet. An der Zuschauerzahl kann man als Streamer nicht wirklich was machen und das regelmäßige Streamen ist für Vollzeit-Streamer notwendig.
> 
> Einige Landesmedienanstallten haben bereits gesagt dass sie sich eine Überarbeitung der Vergabe von Rundfunklizenzen wünschen wo die höhe der Lizenz vom Umsatz abhängig ist (kleine Streamer die gerade so in Raster fallen, zahlen dann irgendwas um die 100€ für eine 3-Jahres-Lizenz) oder ein komplett anderes System, wo die Plattformbetreiber die Lizenz erwerben müssen. Letztere Möglichkeit würde aber bedeuten, dass auch die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender Gebühren an die Betreiber abdrücken müssen, wo man im besten Fall mit plus-minus Null am Ende rauskommt.



Das Problem ist die "rechtliche Begründung", die dahinter steckt, die greift eben nicht und ist so auch nicht rechtskräftig. Natürlich kann ein halbwegs intelligenter Jurist etwas Vernünftiges daraus machen aber in der Form aus dem Bericht, kann jeder Anwalt erfolgreich dagegen vorgehen. Ich habe weder ein Problem mit der Begründung, noch damit, dass die Streamer, die verdammt viel Geld machen und von ihrer Arbeit leben können, auch dafür an den Staat zahlen. Ich bin auch ganz sicher kein Fan dieses Drachenlords, der Typ ist mir bisher nur zweimal in Artikeln hier auf PCGH untergekommen. Auf irgendeinem Stremingchannel würde ich so etwas eh niemals gucken...


----------



## Mahoy (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Alreech schrieb:


> Sprich: die Medienanstalten werden zu 100% aus dem Rundfunkbeitrag finanziert, der Rest der Lizenzeinnahmen der nach Abzug der Kosten für die Bearbeitung des Lizenzantrags übrig beleibt ist ein Zubrot.



Ich kann gerade nicht nachvollziehen, wie du bei einer Einrichtung, die de facto kein Plus erwirtschaften darf, auf "Zubrot" kommst und was an Durchlaufposten so schwer zu verstehen ist.
Jede Landesmedienanstalt erhält runde 500.000 Euro im Jahr zur Deckung der Betriebskosten. Das ist, verglichen mit anderen (inkl. privatwirtschaftlicher) Anstalten vergleichbarer Größe und Aufgabenumfangs, eher weit unter dem Durchschnitt. Alles Weitere richtet sich nach der Anzahl der zahlenden Haushalte oder nach der Zahl der Lizenznehmer, ist also unmittelbar an den tatsächlichen Bedarf bzw. zusätzlichen Verwaltungsaufwand gekoppelt.



> Und die Frage was relevant ist darf man natürlich auf keinen Fall dem Zuschauer überlassen !



Ein kleiner Tipp: Gute Polemik braucht zumindest einen ungefähren Zusammenhang. Was haben denn die Macher, die Inhalte und die Publikumsresonanz damit zu tun, dass Medientreibende ab einer bestimmten Reichweite - egal, womit sie sich inhaltlich beschäftigen - eine Lizenz zu erwerben haben, von denen die Einnahmen als Förderung an Medientreibende geht, denen gleichfalls keine inhaltlichen Vorschriften gemacht werden?

Versuch' doch wenigstens einmal, die Sachlage von deiner oder meiner persönlichen Ansicht losgelöst zu betrachten: Ich bin der Meinung, dass der Drachenlurch ruhig ein paar Euro abdrücken kann, wenn er mit seinem debilen Selbstdarstellungsgesülze und Geschnorre schon eine entsprechende Reichweite erzielt - insbesondere, wenn diese Euro eventuell einem anderen Medienprojekt zugute kommen, welches sich nicht an eine inflationär aufgeblähte Zielgruppe (Katastrophentouristen und Vollidioten, Schnittmengen möglich) richtet und daher nicht so schnell auf Reichweite und an Mittel kommt.
Du darfst das natürlich anders sehen. Aber am Ende des Tages sind die Pflicht zur Lizenz und de damit einher gehenden Kosten immer noch nicht daran gebunden, was der jeweilige Medientreibende macht, sondern in welcher Größenordnung er es betreibt. Ganz einfach.



> Was spricht dagegen das sich die Streamer wie die grossen öffentlich-rechtlichen Anstalten selber kontrollieren ?



Hm, vielleicht so Kleinigkeiten wie die, dass sie keinen öffentlichen Auftrag verfolgen, sondern privatwirtschaftliche Unternehmen oder Hobby-Projekte sind?



> Das System der Selbstkontrolle funktioniert ausgezeichnet, noch nie wurde ein öffentlich-rechtlicher Sender von seiner Selbstkontrolle wegen Schleichwerbung mit Bußgeldern belegt.



Whataboutism in Reinkultur. Weil du die Eiche nicht beschneiden kannst, pflegst du auch das Zwiebelbeet nicht mehr?


----------



## azzih (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wer ist Drachenlord?
> 
> Diese ganzen Streamer die gehen mir langsam aufn Sack, die (versuchen) damit Geld zu verdienen. Dann sollen sie doch bezahlen wenn sie das kommerziell machen.



Sinnloser Post. Was genau sollen sie denn "bezahlen"? Irgend eine sinnlose und kaum zu rechtfertigende Rundfunkabgabe die im 21 Jahrhundert komplett lächerlich und löchrig ist?
Wenn ich mit Streaming kommerziell Geld verdiene muss ich das doch bei der Einkommenssteuer als Selbstständiger eh schon versteuern.


----------



## Vanitra (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Die Lizenz kostet mind. 1000 EUR und ist an diverse Verpflichtungen gebunden. Das können die nicht wirklich von jedem kleinen Streamer verlangen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Vanitra schrieb:


> Die Lizenz kostet mind. 1000 EUR und ist an diverse Verpflichtungen gebunden. Das können die nicht wirklich von jedem kleinen Streamer verlangen.



Bei der Reichweite wo die Lizenz fällig wird, reden wir über Vollzeit-Streamer, also die, die mehr als genug haben um das Vollzeit zu machen und sich noch Geld zurücklegen für solche Sachen wie Lizenz, Editor bezahlen, rumfliegen und Events besuchen, Ersatzhardware bereitstellen etc. Denen tut der 1000er nicht weh. 
Ich arbeite in dem Bereich und kenne die Einkommen schon ordentlich. 1 gesponsorter Stream am Abend deckt diese 1000€ meist ab, im schlimmsten Fall sinds 2 Abende.

Die Verpflichtungen sind aber längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß und müssen entfernt werden.


----------



## Creater (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Montanablack, der wohl bekannteste Streamer in Deutschland hat nun auch die Aufforderung bekommen, sich so eine Lizenz zu besorgen. 

Unabhängig davon, ob man ihn mag oder nicht, oder ob er sich das leisten kann (zahlt er eh aus der Porto Kasse) muss man folgendes feststellen:

Es ist Schwachsinn, sowas zu verlangen, wem gehört denn das Internet überhaupt ? Der Regierung bestimmt nicht, was bilden die sich ein, von den Streamer Geld abzuzwacken, wo sie echt 0 anspruch haben. GEZ ist schon so ein heikles Thema und absolut nicht mehr Zeitgemäß. 

Die kleinen Streamer werden darunter leiden und im Prinzip ist eine Form der Zensur. 

Ich zitiere mal die Wagenknecht:
Die EU ist Krank.


----------



## cryon1c (30. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Creater schrieb:


> Montanablack, der wohl bekannteste Streamer in Deutschland hat nun auch die Aufforderung bekommen, sich so eine Lizenz zu besorgen.
> 
> Unabhängig davon, ob man ihn mag oder nicht, oder ob er sich das leisten kann (zahlt er eh aus der Porto Kasse) muss man folgendes feststellen:
> 
> ...



Das ist an sich keine schlechte Sache. Die Lizenz kann dazu benutzt werden sich als Sender zu registrieren und damit alle entsprechenden Vorteile zu nutzen (Teile davon lassen sich sogar von Steuern absetzen wenn man einen guten Steuerberater hat).

Natürlich ist das Unfug und mindestens 15 Jahre rückständig  (seit dem es die ersten Onlineradios in Masse gab und nicht nur als experimentelle Projekte, hätte man das nach & nach überarbeiten müssen), aber unsere Politik ist leider noch viel rückständiger, das #Neuland wird uns noch lange verfolgen. 
Darunter wird keiner wirklich leiden. Die Ausgaben sind minimal verglichen mit dem was sonst so anfällt und selbst wenn es alle betrifft - das wird als eine Art "Selektion" mithelfen, den Content aufzuwerten. 
Ich sehe das bei weitem nicht so kritisch - da es einen an nichts hindert (verglichen mit Artikel 13 usw.), es ist einfach eine nervige Sache die hier im Land existiert. 
Das schöne am Streamer-Job - man ist nicht an einen Standort gebunden, jeder kann sagen: "F**kt Euch, ich wandere aus!" und innerhalb von wenigen Tagen aus einem Nachbarland streamen welches wesentlich unkomplizierter ist.


----------



## Khabarak (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Vanitra schrieb:


> Die Lizenz kostet mind. 1000 EUR und ist an diverse Verpflichtungen gebunden. Das können die nicht wirklich von jedem kleinen Streamer verlangen.



Du musst eines bedenken: Die Lizenz gilt dann 5 Jahre.
Wenn man in 5 Jahren keine 1000€ über die Streams verdient, sollte man sich das Geschäftsmodell nochmal überdenken.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Khabarak schrieb:


> Du musst eines bedenken: Die Lizenz gilt dann 5 Jahre.
> Wenn man in 5 Jahren keine 1000€ über die Streams verdient, sollte man sich das Geschäftsmodell nochmal überdenken.



Seine Lördschaft hätte das notwendige Geld für die Lizenz ja durchaus gehabt, aber statt sich von dem Geld die für seine Tätigkeit notwendige Lizenz zu kaufen hat er es lieber "fleißig" für privat in eine neue Popkornmaschine, Eismaschine, Zuckerwattemaschine, diverse Spiele, die sich sowieso kaum ein Mensch auf seinem Kanal anschaut und die er dann meist noch nicht mal bis zum Ende gespielt hat, eine neue Musikanlage, neues Tablet, eine Alexa und sehr regelmäßige Großbestellungen Essen beim lokalen Lieferdienst investiert.

Also überwiegend für die ungesunden Dinge rausgeworfen die er mit seinen weit über 200 kg eigentlich sowieso schon ehr nicht gebrauchen kann.


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*

Angesichts des "_Detailwissens_" von Nightslaver, frage ich mich gerade, ob er nicht Redakteuer bei einem Regenbogenpresseblatt über Helden des Internet ist.


----------



## Mahoy (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts des "_Detailwissens_" von Nightslaver, frage ich mich gerade, ob er nicht Redakteuer bei einem Regenbogenpresseblatt über Helden des Internet ist.



Nun ja, ich finde die ständigen Anspielungen auf sein Gewicht auch nicht schön, aber im Kern stimmt es schon: Er haut nach eigenen Angaben viel Geld für Kinkerlitzchen aus (Was für sich betrachtet natürlich sein gutes Recht ist ...) und die Forderung der Medienanstalt ist ihm nach ebenfalls eigenen Angaben egal. Daraus kann man durchaus ableiten, dass er durchaus zahlungsfähig wäre, jedoch zahlungsunwillig ist.

Sprich, er wird durch die Lizenzgebühr gewiss nicht finanziell niedergemacht. Und wenn es aufgrund seiner Weigerung zur Pfändung kommt, hat er ganz schlechte Karten, Zahlungsunfähigkeit zu behaupten oder das Vorhandensein für eine Sachpfändung in Frage kommende Werte abzustreiten.

Sprich, seine einzige Armut ist geistiger Natur und wenn er in die Bredouille gerät, dann durch eigene Dummheit.


----------



## cryon1c (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich finde die ständigen Anspielungen auf sein Gewicht auch nicht schön, aber im Kern stimmt es schon: Er haut nach eigenen Angaben viel Geld für Kinkerlitzchen aus (Was für sich betrachtet natürlich sein gutes Recht ist ...) und die Forderung der Medienanstalt ist ihm nach ebenfalls eigenen Angaben egal. Daraus kann man durchaus ableiten, dass er durchaus zahlungsfähig wäre, jedoch zahlungsunwillig ist.
> 
> Sprich, er wird durch die Lizenzgebühr gewiss nicht finanziell niedergemacht. Und wenn es aufgrund seiner Weigerung zur Pfändung kommt, hat er ganz schlechte Karten, Zahlungsunfähigkeit zu behaupten oder das Vorhandensein für eine Sachpfändung in Frage kommende Werte abzustreiten.
> 
> Sprich, seine einzige Armut ist geistiger Natur und wenn er in die Bredouille gerät, dann durch eigene Dummheit.



Das schlimmste was Ihm passieren würde - der bekommt eine höhere Rechnung als nötig. 
Das tut einem Livestreamer nicht wirklich weh und ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen - die Kollegen sind oft verpeilt und arbeiten allein ohne Berater/Manager/Whatever - daher haben sie schlicht keine Zeit für solchen Unfug und wollen sich damit gar nicht rumärgern. Irgendwann holt sich jeder einen Manager und hat auch einen Anwalt auf Schnellwahl 

1000€ für 5 Jahre sind Peanuts - der normale Spielestreamer gibt 20x mehr aus für Spiele in diesem Zeitraum, wenn der nicht durchgesponsored ist - aber selbst dann wird wesentlich mehr ausgegeben.
Wir reden hier über Leute die zwischen 3000€ und locker 100.000€ pro Monat erwirtschaften, als Gewinn, Livestreamer sind Stars und bekommen entsprechendes Geld heutzutage.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Poulton schrieb:


> Angesichts des "_Detailwissens_" von Nightslaver, frage ich mich gerade, ob er nicht Redakteuer bei einem Regenbogenpresseblatt über Helden des Internet ist.



Ab und zu lesen hat schon immer geholfen & gereicht um informiert zu sein...  

Altschauerberg Anzeiger

Ist doch aber wie immer Plouton, manch einer schreibt und redet halt lieber zu Themen von denen er gar keine Ahnung hat, nicht. 
Weil es ging dem Autor des Artikel ja auch garantiert darum etwas wegen der Rundfunklizenz zu schreiben und nicht darum das man mit dem im Internet inzwischen recht bekannten Drachenlord im Thementitel evt. einige Klicks bekommen kann.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich finde die ständigen Anspielungen auf  sein Gewicht auch nicht schön, aber im Kern stimmt es schon: Er haut  nach eigenen Angaben viel Geld für Kinkerlitzchen aus (Was für sich  betrachtet natürlich sein gutes Recht ist ...) und die Forderung der  Medienanstalt ist ihm nach ebenfalls eigenen Angaben egal.



Was für Anspielungen, es sind nur sachliche Feststellungen, weder macht sich hier wer lustig das er stark übergewichtig ist, noch findet jemand das es irgendwie Spaß wäre.
Das er aber inzwischen in einem sehr bedenklichen Gewichtsbereich liegt ist nunmal Fakt, da reicht es schon sich einmal ein aktuelles Bild / Video von ihm im Profil anzuschauen und das dort solche Dinge wie Zuckerwattemaschinen & Co. nicht das sinnvoll angelegteste Geld ist, außer man möchte weiter zunehmen um in vermutlich nicht mehr so ferner Zukunft, mit nicht mal 30 Lebensjahren, ohne fremde Pflege seinen Alltag nicht mehr bestreiten zu können, ist nunmal eine faktisch richtige Feststellung.


----------



## thrustno1 (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei der Reichweite wo die Lizenz fällig wird, reden wir über Vollzeit-Streamer, also die, die mehr als genug haben um das Vollzeit zu machen und sich noch Geld zurücklegen für solche Sachen wie Lizenz, Editor bezahlen, rumfliegen und Events besuchen, Ersatzhardware bereitstellen etc. Denen tut der 1000er nicht weh.
> Ich arbeite in dem Bereich und kenne die Einkommen schon ordentlich. 1 gesponsorter Stream am Abend deckt diese 1000€ meist ab, im schlimmsten Fall sinds 2 Abende.
> 
> Die Verpflichtungen sind aber längst nicht mehr zeitgemäß und müssen entfernt werden.



Erklär mir aber bitte mal 

1. warum überhaupt Lizenzen benötigt werden 

2. man teilweise Wahllos entscheiden darf wer eine Bekommt und wer nicht.

das ganze Dient doch mal wieder nur der Kontrolle damit nicht die "Falsche" Ihre Meinung Äußern dürfen.

Bestes Beispiel wäre hier RT. man muss die nicht mögen aber die Versuchen seid Monaten / Jahren hier eine TV Lizenz zu bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was für Anspielungen, es sind nur sachliche Feststellungen, weder macht sich hier wer lustig das er stark übergewichtig ist, noch findet jemand das es irgendwie Spaß wäre.
> Das er aber inzwischen in einem sehr bedenklichen Gewichtsbereich liegt ist nunmal Fakt, da reicht es schon sich einmal ein aktuelles Bild / Video von ihm im Profil anzuschauen und das dort solche Dinge wie Zuckerwattemaschinen & Co. nicht das sinnvoll angelegteste Geld ist, außer man möchte weiter zunehmen um in vermutlich nicht mehr so ferner Zukunft, mit nicht mal 30 Lebensjahren, ohne fremde Pflege seinen Alltag nicht mehr bestreiten zu können, ist nunmal eine faktisch richtige Feststellung.


Ich habe ja auch etwas mit Übergewicht zu kämpfen, aber 200kg sind schon eine Hausnummer. Kann man sich da überhaupt noch normal bewegen?
Vielleicht sollte er weniger streamen und erstmal daran arbeiten. Sonst macht er es wirklich nicht mehr lange.



			
				Mahoy schrieb:
			
		

> Sprich, er wird durch die Lizenzgebühr gewiss nicht finanziell niedergemacht.


Vor allem wenn er soviel Geld einnimmt und umsetzt.


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



thrustno1 schrieb:


> Erklär mir aber bitte mal
> 
> 1. warum überhaupt Lizenzen benötigt werden
> 
> ...



Es geht nicht um Meinungen :facepalm:

Es geht um Jugendschutz bei denen, das ist der überwiegende Teil welcher einen Livestreamer interessiert.
Alles andere juckt den recht wenig, der fällt halt nur darunter weil er entsprechende Zuschauerzahlen erreicht, regelmäßig streamt und "moderative Tätigkeiten" im Stream ausführt (Szenenwechsel reicht dafür schon).  Ergo ist der Streamer mit einem Fernsehsender gleichzusetzen, deswegen hat sich Gronkh einfach mal als Fernsehsender angemeldet. Und ja, der muss sich an die gleichen Jugendschutzzeiten halten wie die in der Glotze auch. 

Der kann trotzdem seine Meinung sagen.

Weißte wer gegen Meinungen vorgeht? Nicht unsere Behörden, die sind taub und auf beiden Augen blind. Es sind die Plattformen auf denen man streamen kann. Twitch moderiert knallhart alles raus - von Unterwäsche bis Gewalt bis hin zu politischen Diskussionen.
Youtube moderiert auch, allerdings weniger und nur nach lokalen Gesetzen - weil sie müssen. 
Andere Streaming-Plattformen (selbst Facebook kanns jetzt) sind unterschiedlich, aber sie moderieren alle - das ist kein Darknet-Forum, es gibt hier Regeln, vor allem Regeln gegen extreme Meinungen die der Allgemeinheit schaden (überwiegend gegen Nazis eingerichtet, da sie das größte Problem sind).

Natürlich würde es auch gehen, aber die Lizenz ist nun mal da, ob sie Sinn macht oder nicht ist egal.
Das ist wie n Tempolimit - auch wenn der keinen Sinn macht an der Stelle, hat man sich dran zu halten, fertig.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



Creater schrieb:


> Montanablack, der wohl bekannteste Streamer in Deutschland hat nun auch die Aufforderung bekommen, sich so eine Lizenz zu besorgen.
> 
> Unabhängig davon, ob man ihn mag oder nicht, oder ob er sich das leisten kann (zahlt er eh aus der Porto Kasse) muss man folgendes feststellen:
> 
> ...



Zu den meisten der genannten Aspekte wurde der reale Sachverhalt hier im Thread bereits ausführlich dargelegt, deswegen nur die Korrektur zum Schlusssatz: Es geht um deutsches, nicht um EU-Recht.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist an sich keine schlechte Sache. Die Lizenz kann dazu benutzt werden sich als Sender zu registrieren und damit alle entsprechenden Vorteile zu nutzen (Teile davon lassen sich sogar von Steuern absetzen wenn man einen guten Steuerberater hat).
> 
> Natürlich ist das Unfug und mindestens 15 Jahre rückständig  (seit dem es die ersten Onlineradios in Masse gab und nicht nur als experimentelle Projekte, hätte man das nach & nach überarbeiten müssen), aber unsere Politik ist leider noch viel rückständiger, das #Neuland wird uns noch lange verfolgen.
> Darunter wird keiner wirklich leiden. Die Ausgaben sind minimal verglichen mit dem was sonst so anfällt und selbst wenn es alle betrifft - das wird als eine Art "Selektion" mithelfen, den Content aufzuwerten.
> ...



Die Lizenz dürfte nicht nur teilweise sondern zu 100 Prozent Betriebsausgabe sein und somit vollständig auf Gewinn/Steuer angerechnet werden, unabhängig von der Qualität der Beratung.




thrustno1 schrieb:


> Erklär mir aber bitte mal
> 
> 1. warum überhaupt Lizenzen benötigt werden
> 
> ...



Frage 1 wurde im Thread schon mehrfach beantwortet, Aussage 2 ist so stark überspitzt, dass sie schon falsch wird. Während mangels flächendeckender Kontrolle viele Lizenzpflichtige nicht zur Anmeldung gedrängt werden, gibt es umgekehrt klare Regeln wessen Anträge bewilligt werden und welche nicht. Nämlich fast alle, aber nicht solche von staatlich finanzierten Sendern. Und RT ist nun einmal kein unabhängiges oder kommerzielles Medium, sondern vollständig kontrolliertes Sprachrohr der russischen Regierung. Wer die Grundvoraussetzungen nicht erfüllt, kann noch so viele Jahre etwas versuchen.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Es geht um deutsches, nicht um EU-Recht.


Wobei es mich ein wenig verwundert, dass die Rundfunklizenzvergabe bis heute noch nicht EU weit einheitlich geregelt wurde.


----------



## cryon1c (1. April 2019)

*AW: Fehlende Rundfunklizenz: "Drachenlord" wird Livestream untersagt*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Lizenz dürfte nicht nur teilweise sondern zu 100 Prozent Betriebsausgabe sein und somit vollständig auf Gewinn/Steuer angerechnet werden, unabhängig von der Qualität der Beratung.



Die - ja. 
Anwaltskosten, Beraterkosten, Versäumnisszuschläge usw. (wie in diesem Fall) - werden nicht bezahlt. Und glaub mir, du willst nicht wissen wieviele Streamer absolut verpeilte Kreaturen sind, die bei Unterlagen und Finanzen absolut nicht durchblicken und gerne alles mögliche verpeilen?
Dafür gibts keine anrechnung 

Dazu kommt eine weitere Sache um die man sich kümmern muss, was bei einem Streamer der gerne schon 60h pro Woche streamt (wenn nicht 80, kommt auch vor) und sich nebenbei um sonstigen Unfug kümmern muss - da ist keiner froh drüber.

Und die Jugendschutzmaßnahmen der Webseite werden nicht akzeptiert, es wird das deutsche Recht angewandt was für Fernsehprogramme gedacht war - ab 22:00 - hallo, 2019, Internet, die Webseite ist ab 13 und hat eine "Mature"-Markierung auf dem Kanal, das ist kein Fernsehsender wo jedes Kind einschalten kann...


----------

